# Star Dot Chokes



## PEPPERHEAD (Mar 11, 2010)

I have read some good reports about the Star Dot Chokes for the 835. The only problem seems to be finding one. Can anyone offer suggestions? Thanks


----------



## DBrannon (Mar 11, 2010)

It took some searching to find one.  Seems like you have to find an individual who is selling one to pick one up.  I managed to find one from a guy selling one on here that was a  Preston Pittman choke, which is the same thing as a Star Dot.  I would check the Old Gobbler forums.  There was a guy selling some for $40.  I believe he had three left.  It throws a heck of a pattern out of my 935.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 11, 2010)

The Star Dot choke is probably in my mind the best choke you can shoot out of the 835.  I can't see another more expensive choke like Indian Creek or Pure Gold out shooting my Star Dot.  I have 2 of them and both were very hard to find.  The Star Dot is .676 constriction for the 835 by the way.  

The Star Dot chokes that they made for Winchester, Browning, and Moss 500 with Invector threads are said to shoot very well in them guns at least in the Win 1300 and Moss 500 guns from what I have been told.  The Remington Star Dot chokes were not very good from shooting the one I have in my Rem 870.  So I wouldn't recommend them for any Rem gun from my experience or from others who have tried the Star Dot chokes in their Rem guns.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 11, 2010)

ebay had some last time I checked,didnt see one today...Star dot was great n my 870 supermag,and awesome in my friends 835 both shooting Winchester HV 3 1/2" 2oz #4's


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 11, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> ebay had some last time I checked...Star dot was great n my 870 supermag,and awesome in my friends 835 both shooting Winchester HV 3 1/2" 2oz #4's



Ebay no longer allows the selling of chokes and certain gun parts.  

Years ago you are correct.  Ebay had a ton of choke tubes on there.


----------



## creekrocket (Mar 11, 2010)

Check OG


----------



## WhiteOak22 (Mar 11, 2010)

i sold one on here last year for 20 bucks (under a friends name...), the guy was ecstatic to find one, said he'd been searching and searching. idk, i liked my kicks better though. remington 870.


----------



## duckman31822 (Mar 13, 2010)

My Star Dot came yesterday.. i found mine on midwest hunting forum.. i just googled star dot chokes and went thru the pages. the ad was a yr old but i PM the guy and he still had it.. keep looking and you will find one


----------



## deersled (Mar 13, 2010)

wow! I bought one 6-8 years ago on ebay. Really just bought it cause it was cheap ($11 if I'm not mistaken). I wanted a different choke but didn't want to spend the bucks. Shoots really good. Its funny, cause I always thought I had bought a "cheap" choke. I was even hesitant to tell people what kind it was. Turns out I made a good choice without even realizing it.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 14, 2010)

deersled said:


> wow! I bought one 6-8 years ago on ebay. Really just bought it cause it was cheap ($11 if I'm not mistaken). I wanted a different choke but didn't want to spend the bucks. Shoots really good. Its funny, cause I always thought I had bought a "cheap" choke. I was even hesitant to tell people what kind it was. Turns out I made a good choice without even realizing it.


I was shooting a Mad max choke,and my friend bought a Star Dot for his gun,and it walked the dog on mine,so I bought me one,and in all of my testing over the years it rivals my kicks .665 at 1/3 of the price.With every load.Sometimes it was better by a few pellets,sometimes the kicks was better by a few.Wish they still manufactured them.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 2, 2012)

Just happened to see a Star Dot choke tube on sale on Ebay!!!        wonder who's selling it?


----------



## Mosby (Mar 2, 2012)

I believe the company that used to make Star Dot chokes is Colonial Arms. You can go online and order chokes direct. I am ordering some chokes from them tonight.


----------



## Andys (Mar 2, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Just happened to see a Star Dot choke tube on sale on Ebay!!!        wonder who's selling it?


Saw that as well.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 2, 2012)

Did you check the price already?

$98 so far counting shipping.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200721751101?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## jeremy1217 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have two of the star dots bought from wal mart several years ago one for an 870 and other for 835 and they were cheap, now the above mentioned on ebay was at $152 WOW!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 2, 2012)

jeremy1217 said:


> I have two of the star dots bought from wal mart several years ago one for an 870 and other for 835 and they were cheap, now the above mentioned on ebay was at $152 WOW!



I prophecy......that you are about to get PM's     lol


----------



## labsnducks (Mar 2, 2012)

That's crazy price.  I bought one off gunbroker 3 months ago for 40.  152 is too rich for my blood.


----------



## dkight (Mar 2, 2012)

Colonialarms.com,   $54.95 + shipping, got one coming for my 935 thanks to Brad !!!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmmmmmm   3 bidders retracted their bids all at one time.   lol    Looks like they may have got an offer from someone else?     IMO, it's stupid to bid early on Ebay, anyway!!     If you can be there at the end; bid at the end.


----------

